# Best way to plug ventilation holes in gas grill for smoking?



## ajjf (Oct 9, 2010)

Whats the best way to plug the ventilation holes in a gas grill to prep it for smoking?

I have a smoke coming up in about 2 hours and thought I'd throw the question up on the boards.  My thought was to use foil, anything else I can do'?   I'll be smoking at about 250 degrees.

Thanks!

A


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2010)

What kind of smokedo you have????. A gosm or a smoke vault or a brinkman upright.???? now you could use foil it will work I guess. now why do you want to close a vent and what vent do you want to close off.??


----------



## phrogs4ever (Oct 9, 2010)

When I smoked on a gas grill, I used foil to cover all the vents on the heat/smoke side of the grill and left the one on the far side open to create an exhaust draft that flows across the cooking grate.  It seemed to work pretty well, but I only smoked ribs on the gas grill.


----------



## bud lite (Oct 9, 2010)

Easy way....Flexible Magnets.  http://www.magnet4less.com/index.php?cPath=4_17

Other way....Hardware store.  2 large washers, nut & bolt.


----------



## ajjf (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks!  i ended up plugging the heat/smoke side and the back with foil leaving the opposite side for ventilation/draft.  We'll see how it works, it's the first time smoking on this grill, I usually use my weber kettle but didn't feel like tending coals.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 9, 2010)

Post a pic and I bet we can figure out a sheet metal cover for it.

TJ


----------

